# cant get ethernet driver to install



## Ravenclaw (Sep 10, 2008)

ok so i just reinstalled windows media center 2005 sp3 for my sister because im giving her my old computer and it was so slow
well it has an Asus A7N8X2.0 motherboard with a NVIDIA nForce 2 400 Ultra chipset
i downloaded the drivers for the nForce 2 suite which apparently installed some ethernet drivers but it still says im missing many components and won't let me connect to the internet


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I would go into device manager and get a list of components that are not running, and then go to the computer you made this entry on and get the drivers from the manufacturers web site, copy them to a cd or a flash drive and then back to the problem pc. 

Or, install a wireless device, assuming you have a access point to connect to, and get the drivers that way.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Ravenclaw (Sep 10, 2008)

Ethernet Controller
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0066&SUBSYS_80A71043&REV_A1\3&13C0B0C5&0&20


Multimedia Audio Controller
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_006A&SUBSYS_80951043&REV_A1\3&13C0B0C5&0&30

Multimedia Audio COntroller
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10061102&REV_00\4&3B1D9AB8&0&3840

USB Device
USB\VID_046D&PID_08D7&MI_00\6&489D696&0&0000


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the make and model of this computer?

Which Nvidia driver packeage did you install?

If it is custom built please run Everest under my signature and attach the FULL report to the thread.

Bill


----------



## Ravenclaw (Sep 10, 2008)

i installed this driver package, its nForce 2000 professional series, i figured it was the one because mines nForce 2
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.16.html
and it is custom built, it was my friends old computer which im pretty sure was custom built


----------



## Ravenclaw (Sep 10, 2008)

So i found the drivers for the sound card, so now there is only one media controller device with the yellow on it


----------



## Ravenclaw (Sep 10, 2008)

so i ended up figured it out finnaly with much searching i found some Unified drivers off some driver website that went to nvidia and downloaded these unified drivers that had support for nforce2(not nforce 2000 which i thought was just nforce 2)
so its all working now, well one USB contrller thing is still showing error(the bottom one) but ethernet is working
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_udp_winxp_5.10


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry for the delay.
The nforce driver you posted above is the correct driver.
Glad to hear you have most of the devices fixed.

As far as the USB Device the numbers from your report show this as a webcam:
*USB\Vid_046d&Pid_08d7&Rev_0100*
Possibly a Logitech Quickcam E2500?

Do you have a webcam connected to a USB Port?

Bill


----------



## Ravenclaw (Sep 10, 2008)

oh yes ok then that makes sense i forgot that i had a webcam hooked up and hadn't installed drivers for it, they will be easy to find though thanks alot


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let us know if the webcam driver solves your issue.


----------

